

My virtualization workflow for testing/dev - kdecherf
http://blog.kdecherf.com/2013/04/11/my-virtualization-workflow-for-testing-slash-dev/

======
anonfunction
Mine: <http://www.vagrantup.com>

~~~
kdecherf
I already checked Vagrant (at that time they did not support other thing than
VirtualBox). And now the KVM provider seems to request libvirt

------
DrJ
Mine: AWS micro :(

